# Charger Airpods (1) avec chargeur 20w ?



## Lef0504 (4 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous

une petite question me vient.

j’ai un iphone 12 avec des airpods 1ere generation 

est ce qu’il y a un risque de charger mon boîtier d’airpods avec un chargeur 20w ?


----------



## JChris64 (6 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour 
Je me suis posé la même question , ayant un 12 mini et des AirPods 2.
D’après un conseiller Apple , il n’y a aucun risque ( d’ailleurs j’ai pu le vérifier sur le descriptif des AirPods, sur le site Apple )
Après, il ´s’agit des AirPods 2 et pro mais je suppose que pour la 1 ère génération c’est pareil?


----------



## Polito (12 Mars 2022)

Est ce que je peux recharger mes airpods pro avec un bloc de 25w ?


----------



## Raikstorm (13 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,

Recharger, vos appareils avec un chargeur de plus grande capacité (>20W) (hors chargeur et câble de contrefaçons), cela ne représente aucun risque. Le matériel communique entre eux afin de délivrer uniquement la puissance nécessaire pour le récepteur (les AirPods en l’occurrence ici).









						Recharge ULTRA RAPIDE : Dangereux À QUEL POINT ?
					

Est-ce que la recharge ultra rapide est mauvaise pour la batterie ?Est-ce mauvais de recharger pendant la nuit ?Est-ce dangereux d'utiliser un chargeur rapid...




					youtu.be


----------

